# Conservatory too bright.



## Solly (Jan 22, 2017)

Recently moved into a new house with a conservatory, trouble is the glare in the summer (in the conservatory) makes it really uncomfortable. Has anyone used anything to lower the glare sucessfully?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

We used solar inserts in our last house. Basically a roll of foil strip, had to remove the plastic end from the roofing sheet and push the foil strip up into each slot and cut to length.
Took a couple of hours but worked well and cheap.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solar-In...hash=item569c442ee7:m:mqPnt3tZGCWCrirkmxV9xUg


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Could always put window tints on


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Blinds, then you can part close them to stop the glare .


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I used a couple of old white linen sheets I found at a boot sale. I trimmed the sheets to match the area to be covered plus three inches top and bottom, made channels in the fabric at both ends (using simple staples, but sewing would be better/neater) to hold a couple of lengths of uncut dowel rod (for each top and bottom) which I fixed to the inside of the affected roof with velcro strips. 

The glare was immediately reduced but the light nicely diffused through the linen. After a couple of years, the linen was badly yellowed but I think I got the sheets for less than a fiver.

Peter


----------



## Solly (Jan 22, 2017)

Darlofan said:


> We used solar inserts in our last house. Basically a roll of foil strip, had to remove the plastic end from the roofing sheet and push the foil strip up into each slot and cut to length.
> Took a couple of hours but worked well and cheap.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solar-In...hash=item569c442ee7:m:mqPnt3tZGCWCrirkmxV9xUg


Does it not "disturb" the seal/s keeping the water out?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Solly said:


> Does it not "disturb" the seal/s keeping the water out?


No, just pull off the plastic strips at the bottom of each roof sheet(Just above guttering) then you feed the foil strips up inside each channel. Then you replace the plastic strip(can silicone it if you want)


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Solly said:


> Does it not "disturb" the seal/s keeping the water out?


Good video below showing how we did it.


----------

